# Meat in the freezer



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 18, 2016)

After walking and finding bear sign everywhere this year, finally connected about noon yesterday. He was munching on white oaks under some laurals in the bottom of a hollar. Most bear sign I've been finding has been close to water, in hollars, with white oaks and ivys. First critter I've shot with smokepole.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 18, 2016)

Dandy bear there Kyle, congrats on that one. Muzzleloader week is a great time to kill one.


----------



## jbogg (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice job Kyle!  Good looking bear.  Hoping to get a muzzle loader this year myself.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 18, 2016)

Man way to go!!! Great bear!!!


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats, Tree Cutter!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 18, 2016)

Attaboy Cutter!  Good eating size right there! Your rifle do ok on its first kill? You shooting a .50?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats brother


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 18, 2016)

That does it I'm through hunting my usual ridges I'm gonna hunt the highest water I can find till this drought breaks. With nearby white oaks and laurel thickets that is. You're a killing machine Treecutter what did it weigh? I see you didnt butcher in the field. I still need to get a better pack, got an old ALICE pack I'm trying to modify but it's not nearly as comfortable as my old Crooked Horn. Think this full moon has them moving more in the middle of the day?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't know about the bears, but I volunteered at the Lake Russell hunt this past weekend, and only six deer were killed the whole hunt. 1 10, 3 does, and two 28 lb fawns dressed. That's it. Nothing is moving in the traditional way it seems. Heat, Draught, and lots and lots of acorns. Things have been weird up high.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats on a nice bear!


----------



## saw tooth (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats buddy


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks guys, yep the 50 caliber did its job well. Think it was the tc shockwave that was using. Jacket completely separated and lead core was mushroomed out completely. I had a short drag out so I took him straight to the house to skin and quarter. I hate to mess with one deep with temps this warm. Never seen bear sign so wide spread. If its thick cover with white oaks and water there's bear sign. Most of them have been laying up right under the trees eating acorns, walking 10 ft to water and lay back down. Guided for a youth bear hunt this weekend and had one at 40 yards on a log broadside and the young mans primer just popped. That bear was crossing a finger ridge from one ivy thicket to another and both had spring heads in them.


----------



## antharper (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats on the bear !! Did the youth hunt happen to be with 30-30 ministries ?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 18, 2016)

antharper said:


> Congrats on the bear !! Did the youth hunt happen to be with 30-30 ministries ?



Yes it was the bear camp hunt. A few deer were killed and 3 bear were seen. 2 would have scored but muzzleloader malfunctions got in the way.


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice bear congrats


----------



## 08 Tacoma (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats ole buddy!


----------



## antharper (Oct 18, 2016)

*Cool*

That is a great organization to be part of , my daughter and I were lucky enough to go on the spring turkey hunt and I have to say I've hunted all my life and u guys had to be some of the best people I've ever been around, do u happen to know this ugly joker !


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes sir sure do! It is a fun camp for sure.


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 19, 2016)

congrats, nice one


----------

